# Can you show moggies?



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

i know that some people are probably laughing at me but I'd love to take my babies to a show. I've never done anything like it before. I'm just 26 and just moved into my own house and got 2 kittens with my boyfriend of 8 years (i thought i'd give you background info so that you know I'm responsible lol) I'm also a school teacher.. 

I'd love to show cats as I've become really interested in them I've even volunteered at my local RSPCA cattery.

Thanks
Danielle x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Course you can!!!!!!! 
All cat shows have classes for Household Pets...i.e., non-ped moggs!
I was once lucky enough to steward the Household Pets at the Supreme Show in Birmingham... and to my delight the tabby chap I'd been handling all day went on to become Supreme Household Pet. I was crying more than the owner!

My young Magnus, the gorgeous striking blue & white boy in Cuba's litter is staying, and he is a real head-turner - with the makings of being a big, solid boy. Only this evening I was talking to a friend about showing him when he's older.

They need to be well kept, well groomed and up-to-date with vaccs... and be friendly of course, but if you want to try, then why not? Plenty of people here will help and advise and we will all be keen to know how you go


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

ooooooooh i did not know this!


----------



## CPNewcastle (Oct 12, 2009)

Merlins Mum is right.. I have judged the moggies at the Northern Counties Champ Show in Co. Durham, and its brilliant to see rescue cats entered and seeing them looking so good..

So go for it... and enjoy ..


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i dident know you could show moggies aswell .i might take my kitty


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

kelseye said:


> i dident know you could show moggies aswell .i might take my kitty


You will need to find out about shows well in advance - entries for some shows can close 3 months beforehand. I'm not sure the best place to find out show dates - there's GCCF, TICA and Felis Britannica shows - sure someone else will point us all to a good site.

You can even show pedigree pet cats with GCCF now, just as pets... I think the other orgs do too.

It's not cheap to show cats.... so be warned  It's also slightly addictive if your cat appears to enjoy the day!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

What a shame you didn't ask this a month ago, you could have entered our special non-pedigree show which was last Saturday in Preston!! Yes, as others have said, you CAN show moggies, in fact right up to Supreme level as Merlin' Mum said. In fact, we are the current proud slaves to the 2008 Supreme Non-Pedigree winner  If you want any help or advice please pm or email me, we run a specialist non-ped cat club (South Ribble Pet Cat Club) and are always ready to help newcomers. Showing mogs is a wonderful hobby and generally the exhibitors are a friendly bunch.

Not sure if the Cheshire Area entries have closed yet as that would be a good one to start with, but if they have I would suggest you pop along to the Epic Centre at Ellesmere Port on 14th November anyway - minus the cats - and have a look see at how a show runs and especially at the HP (Household Pet) section. Also, if you are OK travelling, why not come and visit the Supreme at the NEC on 21st November where there will be over 1000 pedigree cats plus 71 household pets and "pet pedigrees", all of whom have had to qualify so really are the country's top cats!

Once you have visited a show or two you will have a better idea of what goes on and can then think about trying one, perhaps try to stay fairly local to begin with unless your cats are very good travellers, there is a show in Stockport on 5th December, but after that no really local ones to Cheshire until March next year.

As I say, feel free to pm/email me, only too happy to help.

Carol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

best place to find shows:-

GCCF - Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
TICA - Show Diary for TICA cat shows in the UK
FB - Felis Britannica - UK FIFe Cat Shows and Pedigree Registrations

They all operate in a different way and have different rules so best to read the info on each site first. Only FB do not allow pedigrees of any description to be shown as a Household Pet, both TICA and GCCF do.

Carol


----------



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

i'd love to go to Epic Centre at Ellesmere Port on 14th November do i need tickets? how can i find out more info?? x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

just turn up after 12.30pm and pay on the door.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

my gran shows maine coons, shes got too males, both neutered, one has one everything he can in his class (she doesnt go to the shows with money prizes as shes worried about her cas being damaged etc due to competition), and her knew kitten is just starting i think


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know of any shows that give you prize money  The odd club class give you pocket money instead of a rosette and there maybe an odd speciality class run by the particular cat club that offer a small cash prize, but certainly not worth knobbling the cat next to you for.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

A lot would depend (hopefully) on how the cats themselves handle being transported and exposed to show conditions. Starting them as kittens is a good way to go about it I would think, but even some kittens will not tolerate carriers and hullabaloo.

I don't believe in showing, but if I did, my cats would be horrifed and very stressed to be put through such trauma. 

While you're doing your research, be sure to start accustoming your kittens to carriers, traveling and being stared at by strangers in loud noisy places.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thats what she said, i cant say i know much about it. shes just stopped showing her older one as he's one all he can and is starting to get grumpy with the judges


----------

